# Στη δουλειά, παλικάρια, στη δουλειά



## nickel (Dec 26, 2015)

Παρασκευή, 25 Δεκεμβρίου 2015
Του Κυριάκου Αθανασιάδη
Στο _The Books' Journal_

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι είμαστε. Πεντακόσιοι; Χίλιοι; Καναδυό χιλιάδες; Μπορεί κάτι τέτοιο, ίσως κάτι απ’ ανάμεσα, μπορεί πάλι να ’μαστε και λιγότεροι. Οι σταθεροί, τέλος πάντων. Μεταφράζουμε στα ελληνικά, ή διαβάζουμε τα βιβλία πριν εκδοθούν, τα επιμελούμαστε, τα διορθώνουμε, τα φροντίζουμε. Ξέρουμε τα κόλπα της επιμέλειας, αλλάζουμε γραμματικές ανάλογα με τον οίκο ή με τις εποχές, ξεχάσαμε πια τα στιγμόμετρα στο παλιό συρτάρι, ανοίγουμε ή κλικάρουμε τα λεξικά, μα όχι πια τον Βοσταντζόγλου, γκουγκλάρουμε ονόματα που κάτι μας λένε, ή που δεν μας λεν τίποτε, μιλάμε μεταξύ μας —ο επιμελητής με τον μεταφραστή: «Είσαι σίγουρος γι’ αυτό;». «Μπα»—, δεν μιλάμε με κανέναν, απομονωνόμαστε, κοιτάμε τον τοίχο, έξω έχει νυχτώσει, έξω ξημερώνει, βάζουμε ένα τραγούδι να παίζει στον υπολογιστή, δεν καταλαβαίνουμε πότε τελειώνει, σηκωνόμαστε από την καρέκλα και κάνουμε λίγες διατάσεις, ή δεν τις κάνουμε, κρεμιόμαστε μετρώντας ώς το είκοσι από το μονόζυγο της πόρτας, τεντώνουμε τα δάχτυλα, χαϊδεύουμε το σβέρκο μας με το μολύβι, παραμερίζουμε το γατί που ήρθε να κάτσει στο πληκτρολόγιο ή πάνω στα δοκίμια, χάνουμε τη σελίδα στο πρωτότυπο, κάνουμε Save σαν τρελοί, αν δεν κάνουμε πάντα πέφτει το ρεύμα και χάνουμε δουλειά, καθαρίζουμε τα γυαλιά, τρίβουμε τα μάτια, ρωτάμε και αναρωτιόμαστε, σβήνουμε, ξαναγράφουμε και επαναφέρουμε, χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο και είναι ο συγγραφέας, του λέμε πως όλα πάνε καλά, ή είναι ο εκδότης, του λέμε το ίδιο, γράφουμε ωραία τυπικά μέιλ, ξαναδιαβάζουμε την ίδια παράγραφο, τρίβουμε τα μάτια, διορθώνουμε ξανά και ξανά την ίδια λέξη, την πάμε πιο εκεί, την ξαναγυρίζουμε στη θέση της, cut-paste, cut-paste, Save, Alt-Shift, Save, Save, ξαναδιαβάζουμε την πρόταση, τρίβουμε τα μάτια, βρίσκουμε το λάθος, χάνουμε το λάθος, πάντα το χάνουμε στο τέλος, όλα μπορούν να γίνουν καλύτερα, δεν έχει τέλος αυτό, αλλά βιαζόμαστε, πατάμε Save, τρίβουμε τα μάτια, καθαρίζουμε τα γυαλιά, μουρμουρίζουμε, μοιράζουμε τον χρόνο (τόσες ημέρες επί τόσες σελίδες — όχι, πάλι δεν βγαίνει, τρίβουμε τα μάτια, οπότε τόσες ημέρες επί τόσες + _n_ σελίδες), χάνουμε το λάθος, τα λάθη, πατάμε Save, Save, και διατηρούμε για πάντα τα λάθη, έξω ο κόσμος τρέχει και κινείται, κι εσύ πρέπει να βγάλεις τις σελίδες σου, σήμερα είναι Χριστούγεννα και πρέπει να βγάλεις τόσες + _n_ σελίδες. Δουλειά, πάμε, δεν έχει σημασία η ημέρα. Τρίβουμε τα μάτια. Χρόνια Πολλά. Save.​
Το κομμάτι στη σελίδα της Books' Journal με καλύπτει, εκφράζει αρκετά τις σκέψεις μου, με γλιτώνει από την ανάγκη να γράψω κάτι δικό μου, μου δημιουργεί την επιθυμία να γράψω κάτι δικό μου, όχι τώρα, άλλη μέρα, τώρα φτάνει ένα copy-paste, διορθώνω και δυο-τρία τυπογραφικά, μου δίνει και την ευκαιρία να κάνω μια κρίσιμη παρατήρηση εργονομικής φύσεως (μάθετε να αλλάζετε γλώσσα με Control-Shift — Control Panel > Region and Language > Keyboards and Languages > Change keyboards > Advanced Key Settings > Change Key Sequence), πάει, ξεμπερδέψαμε και μ' αυτά τα Χριστούγεννα.


----------

